# Central PA Reptile Expo - May 16th



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

It's time again!

The Central PA Reptile Expo will have it's next show on May 16, 2009!

Sponsored by Turtle Xing, Scott Crowe Reptiles, BeardiePal's Dragons and Triple Moons Exotic!

Big addition! We are going HOT! Venomous vendors from all over the country displaying great hots, as well as our great non-venomous dealers will be back to the newest show in PA! The huge 22,000 square feet of space can hold approximately 195 tables, with a 63 table hot section!

Date: May 16, 2009
Time: 9am-4pm
Place: Carlisle Expo Center
Address: 100 K Street, Carlisle, PA 17013
Admission: $7, kids under 6 free!

Vendor tables: Price drop!! Was $75, now $65 per table (with discounts starting at 4 tables)! A full 8'x8' space with an 8' table, electricity, 2 free admissions per table and FREE wireless internet!

Interested vendors make sure to contact us! We do screen calls, so make sure to leave a message and we will pick up if available, or call back ASAP.

Check out the webpage for more information, rules and registration forms.

This show will fill up fast, so get in while you can!​


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm there.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you camping out that night..out front, first in line?! If so call me and I'll bring beer.
Mac


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

haha! maybe . . . depends what kind of beer . . .


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

macspoison said:


> Are you camping out that night..out front, first in line?! If so call me and I'll bring beer.
> Mac


You don't gotta camp out the night before...you just have to book your tables and I'll bring you a beer


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Right, so book the tables and get a free beer. 

Cool, I in fact just bought some new flip flops and they have a beer bottle opener on the left foot. Very sporty. I aim to break them in much sooner then say, may 17th.. I'm in SC this weekend! 

Bring on the Carolina ladies, beer and warm rainy nights. I'm hitting the roads with cups in hand. 

Hope for rain boys!
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

Only about a month away!!
Our first ever hot show!!

Our vendor list is growing, and this looks like it is going to be our best show yet! Still accepting vendors, so feel free to call or email if you are interested!

Date: May 16, 2009
Time: 9am-4pm
Place: Carlisle Expo Center
Address: 100 K Street, Carlisle, PA 17013
Admission: $7, kids under 6 free!

Vendor tables: Price drop!! Was $75, now $65 per table (with discounts starting at 4 tables)! A full 8'x8' space with an 8' table, electricity, 2 free admissions per table and FREE wireless internet!​


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

Just 3 1/2 weeks away now!

The Central PA Reptile Expo is ready for it's biggest show yet!

Come check out our updated vendor list! More vendors are booking nearly every day now!

Table prices are still $65 until May 2nd, so get in quick before the price goes up (to $75 per table)!

Still accepting vendors into both the venomous and non-venomous sections, although the hot section is booking quickly!

Date: May 16
Time: 9am - 4pm
Place: Carlisle Expo Center, 100 K Street, Carlisle, PA 17013
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are FREE!
Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Contact: Kelly Kordek, 717-502-0506 (we screen calls, so make sure to leave a message and we will pick up if available!) or [email protected]​


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

macspoison said:


> Right, so book the tables and get a free beer.


Mac, now that you booked tables, do I still owe you that beer?


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

Just 2 weeks away!

The Central PA Reptile Expo is ready for our 3rd show of the 2009 season on May 16th!

Admission is $7, kids under 6 are free!
Hours: 9am - 4pm

Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

We updated our vendor list, so check it out! Still plenty of time to have vendors booking, so keep checking!

Still accepting vendors, but get in quick! Almost half of our non-hot section is sold out!

Anyone planning on attending?​


----------



## barnes (Feb 26, 2008)

so is any body else going? i am.
logan..


----------



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

24 HOURS UNTIL THE CENTRAL PA REPTILE EXPO!

Tomorrow is the day! Come check out the Central PA Reptile Expo!

Time: 9am until 4pm
Place: Carlisle Expo Center, 100 K Street, Carlisle, PA 17013
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are FREE!
Website: Welcome to the Central PA Reptile Expo (directions, information and a vendor list can be found here)

Lots of vendors, including our new hot section!!

For more information, email us or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly!

Hope to see you all there!​


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there ... First Carlisle show for me .. picked a good one with the hots and what not


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

So..How was the show? 
Did the HOT section kick butt? 
Bring more heads in?

I'm at KY tomorrow and then its Key West for a week! Catch me a few grandis..and a whole lot of sun.
Mac


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

it wasn't the same without you mac


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Ha!
I'm sure it was better.
Lots of frogs?! 

I have 3 emails from folks that want me to ship on monday..thats why I asked.. 
No fun Buss?
Mac


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

there was a new dart vender, and more venders brought misc. imports. But it seemed much smaller than before. There were some nice reeds i almost bought though. 
I hope she can get it back on track, its a nice place


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I picked up a pair of sub adult brookesia chams and of course another species of roach - lateralis this time . . .haha!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

melas said:


> I picked up a pair of sub adult brookesia chams and of course another species of roach - lateralis this time . . .haha!


Did you happen to get them from the bug depot?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> Did you happen to get them from the bug depot?


INDEED! Rich was pretty cool! We actually talked about you a bit. It took a while to put it all together but we did it! Kieth scarfed up your brewers yeast like it was candy!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I guess its an end for the central show.. 

It was a great spot for an expo, to bad it wasn't treated like a twice a year event. Spring and a fall? Or maybe a winter and a fall show? 

I dont know.. Nice to have met a few of you guys though.
Mac


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

hopefully something will take its place


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

You could start a new show there! Make it ALL CB! If I was going to do it there, I would do it twice and make it all CB. Make it a breeders style expo. Something small, yet nothing but good options. 
Mac


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Any idea what happened? Other than low attendance . . .


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Low attendance equals low cash. Death by financial starvation.. 
Mac


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

bummer . . .


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Take it Melas! 

Start up a show! You can do it.. Just go all CB. That's my request.

I'm sure something else will pop up in its place soon enough. 
Mac


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha! Well I actually talked to Kelly last night - she said that Turtle Crossing will be taking over the remaining show date(s). So this doesn't necessarily mean it's over . . .


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

melas said:


> INDEED! Rich was pretty cool! We actually talked about you a bit. It took a while to put it all together but we did it! Kieth scarfed up your brewers yeast like it was candy!


Just noticed this  

He told me he met a couple people that knew me from here  

Rich had got me into the roaches in the past few months. he got me into the hissers and the lateralis and then another friend got me into the dubia. 

Little too far of a drive for me but he is nice enough to take some of my stuff so it still works out


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

melas said:


> Haha! Well I actually talked to Kelly last night - she said that Turtle Crossing will be taking over the remaining show date(s). So this doesn't necessarily mean it's over . . .


 
Got a phone call last night from Butch at the Turtle Crossing. They are taking it over  Vern is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I will make it a point to get there and spend more money... I enjoy the drive a little better than to Hamburg.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well cool. It was a good spot! 

So like the Phoenix, we watch it rise from the ashes..
Mac


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

any news on this? When is the next show?


----------

